

Why I'm not running Ubuntu yet - isaacsu
http://isaacsu.com/2012/02/why-im-not-running-ubuntu-yet/

======
nodata
He mentions a problem with suspend, but didn't post a bug number. If that's
the case - that he didn't report it - then he's part of the problem.
Mentioning the problem in a random blog host isn't going to help anyone.

